

Open Source Bug Tracking - Pkeod
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/Musopen/open-source-bug-tracking

======
latchkey
A long long time ago, I created an issue/bug tracker project with similar
lofty goals. <http://scarab.tigris.org/> Not to discourage you, but this is a
never ending project.

There is a good reason why nobody has built a better bug tracker... it's
nearly impossible to do so. There is an endless set of requirements that
people must have before they will start to use one. You can certainly get a
few smaller players to keep the lights on, but those smaller players will most
likely just use Github or another site with more integration points.

You can see it in the comments already with several 'non-starter'
requirements. This ends up making the project larger and more complex over
time, to the point that it becomes exactly what we already have with other
projects. Either that or it will just stay a small player in an already
saturated area.

I wish you the best of luck with your project, I just fear that your method of
using Kickstarter to try to fund it is a bad idea. $5k - fees isn't that much
money. There's enough articles on HN about KS vaporware and this one is ripe
for it. I think a better idea would be to spend a year working on it and then
go for real funding once you have a great working prototype.

------
boyter
I have tried a lot of bug trackers and sadly this falls into the same group of
looks interesting but I won't use. It looks to work the same way every other
bug tracker out there works.

I have been thinking of writing my own version one of these days which works
the way I think a bug tracker should work. For anyone who wants an idea here
is how I see it working. Three columns, similar to outlook. The far left with
projects/users the middle with issues and the right with details of the issue.
A single search box which intelligently picks relevant issues/projects/users
based on what's typed and instantly displays the results. Clicking on a
project or user displays issues assigned to that user or project. Clicking on
the issue displays the details on the right pane. Add drag and drop file
uploads, instant comments and you have something I feel is already more
productive then any bug tracker I have used.

I guess my biggest complaint is how hard it is to find bugs/issues in the
system and jump between them. The above may solve that pain point. Its
certainly a weekend project to implement.

~~~
xmodem
That's a pretty cool idea, but I wouldn't go re-inventing the wheel. You could
build that as a JIRA plugin quite easily.

------
sylvain_
I really understand the problem you are tackling : you haven't found a
BugTracking system that works for your company. Especially because you are in
the web development field so you know exactly what you want.

But I think that the problem is not that "Some are great but expensive, others
haven't changed in years, most are too complex and are re-hashes of the same
product." The problem is that they have not been built for you.

This is why there are so many bug tracking, to-do list and project management
solutions. Savvy people aren't satisfied with what they found because it does
not fit 100% with their ideal solution so they want a custom one. So they say:
"Hey look what I've build! It's so much better than the others". It's true for
you and maybe for some other people but it's not true in general. It's just
that everyone wants a custom bugtracking, to-do list or project management
app.

~~~
mryan
> The problem is that they have not been built for you.

As well as not being built _for_ you, it was also not built _by_ you. I
believe NIH syndrome is responsible for the glut of half-finished programmer
tools that litter the SaaS market.

That's not to say that there is not room for another bug tracker, nor that
there is anything wrong with a touch of NIH syndrome here and there.

~~~
sylvain_
Yes, exactly. And I know what I'm talking about, I created my own project
management app, half for fun, half to be completely tailored to me ;)

------
finnh
Does it support embedding images in tickets? For screenshots? If not, this is
a kick-non-starter.

~~~
magic5227
Yes, you can drag and drop images, we're using GDrive API so each user gets
5gb free, but we can always add any other storage service.

~~~
finnh
ah, great. in that case it looks really nice!

ps - from what I could see, none of your videos/images/text state that you can
do this. I, at least, didn't feel safe taking it for granted that such
functionality exists.

~~~
magic5227
yea tried to keep things simple for the video.

------
kennywinker
Very nice. I've been using Redmine, and it's working but I can't really
recommend it. Would love to see this. Kicked in some dough.

~~~
eckyptang
Try trac. Redmine is a poor copy of Trac. Trac is a wonderful piece of
software once you get used to it. Nothing can match the plugin model,
reliability and extensibility of it.

Name something else which we can customise, make client facing easily, have AD
authentication working against, use for documentation, source tracking, ticket
mangement and infrastructure management with an administration effort of 30
minutes a month at average, that costs $0?

~~~
debacle
Redmine has far and away more functionality than Trac.

~~~
eckyptang
That's one of the reasons we don't use it.

Trac is a framework which just happens to have ticketing, wiki and source
control modules.

Redmine is a ticketing tool, wiki and source control browser which happens to
have half a framework underneath it.

------
coffeeaddicted
The "Close, don't delete" feature reminds me of the sourceforge bugtracker.
That has one very big disadvantage - you can't get completely rid of spam.
Which is unfortunately becoming an increasing problem in some bugtrackers.

------
seltzered_
Look interesting, although I'd pay $$$ for a tool that somehow combined
"trello" features with good bug tracking.

I know fogbugz+trello sortof does this, and atlassian has some similar tools.

I would've also paid $ for a kickstarter aimed at committing some
usability/look-and-feel improvements to redmine.

------
milliams
I've been very impressed with The Bug Genie (<http://www.thebuggenie.com/>)
recently. It covers everything I need from a bug tracker and project
management tool and is open source too.

------
nodata
This is from the MusOpen guy. I'd like to better understand what they are
aiming to do: bug/ticketing systems grow over time. Any new bug tracker will
be simple. Starting from scratch is always simpler.

~~~
magic5227
Basically the goal is to get something as polished as Jira/FogBugz, but make
it free, add a nicer UI, and an API so people can extend it as they like.

If we reach our goal it will be pretty well featured in comparison to other
ticket systems, so the design should accomodate everything we want without
getting too crazy, as we sketched this all out in advance.

------
juanbyrge
This is exactly what the world needs.

------
melicerte
Just pledged. Now lets the world know we need OSS project like this.

------
bobowzki
Why not kickbug!

~~~
magic5227
taken :(

